# Xbox Enforcement United now in beta, asks community to moderate



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox Enforcement United now in beta, asks community to moderate*

Microsoft has released more details of its new community moderation system, with which it hopes to crack down on ‘cheats and jerks’ by corralling them together, away from the rest of us. Take part to earn points and rewards on Xbox Community Level.










Microsoft has been drip-feeding information on the system, which will bracket players based on their reputation, with rulings handed out by community members and then compiled by an automated process.

In a post on Xbox Wire, Xbox Live policy and enforcement director Glenn Kaleta announced that Xbox Enforcement United is now in beta.

The system is designed to help the Xbox Live Policy and Enforcement Team, which processes “thousands” of complaints per day.

“Many of them require relatively simple judgment calls like whether a Gamertag or profile content abides by the Xbox Live Code of Conduct. That’s where the Enforcement United beta program comes in,” he said.

“Members who join the Enforcement United beta will participate by providing their opinions on whether particular content, initially Gamertags, violate the Xbox Live Code of Conduct. These decisions from participants feed into an algorithm our team developed.

“That algorithm takes several factors into account like how many participants believe there had been a violation and how reliably those individual members’ historical decisions aligned with the general consensus. 

The system can then determine whether or not to apply an enforcement action like requiring a Gamertag change, or if the complaint should be escalated for one of our enforcers to review more closely.”

Kaleta said the system includes “a series of carefully designed controls so no individual participant can wield unchecked power over another” and that it continually calibrates itself “to understand how reliable the data is and the sources it comes from” – so trolls should be quashed quite quickly.

If you’re an Xbox Live Ambassador, you can register to take part in the beta; Xbox Enforcement United will be opened to general members when it officially launches in a few months.

Contributing to Xbox Enforcement United will help earn points for yet another newly-launched system called Xbox Community Level. Xbox Live members can apply to join this site and earn rewards and recognition for programs like Enforcement United beta and Xbox Live Ambassadors. Hit the link for more details on that.


Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I never owned a Microsoft gaming system. Question.. Do you have to be a member and pay the yearly membership fee? Or you can simply buy the game and just play the game by yourself and not be a member or pay anything else but if you want to play against others you have to pay the membership fee?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I have been a member but I believe in order to play multiplayer online you still need to be a XBL gold member. Hopefully someone will jump in and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes you have to be a paid menber, but it's only $5 a month for a year long subscription. Now the game has its own storyline which you can play by yourself or with up to 4 players playing on your console with the game. Each player with a controller & the screen split into as many divisions as ther are players.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. If you don't pay that $5 can you still play? I am assuming yes, but you can't play against other people around the world. Just that you can play vs the xbox or the other person in the living room? yes?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You play against the game, like in Halo you fight the aliens. Halo also has built in maps where you can fight your friends. When you play online, you play people you don't know. You only pay for online gaming.

Some of the games storylines are very good & quite fun to play.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Tonto for the details. I will have to see what kid games are available on the xbox. I am still interested in the Play Station 4 but there doesn't seem to be much of a selection for kid games. My kids are under 10 so would like more games similar to wii U but I don't like the wii U.. So, tough options for me.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Tripp, 

The only game that I know of that will be kid friendly for the PS4 at this moment is Knack which is a launch title.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. Hopefully the play station will get more kid friendly games. I will have to check out the Microsoft One to see what they have for their selection. In the end thou, if neither have enough good games, I maybe forced to get two game consoles.. A wii U (shutter the thought) and perhaps a playstation 4 or Xbox One.. Let's see..


----------

